# diarrea



## shaybear07 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi everyone! We have started our 6 month old on the Raw diet. Its been about 2 weeks and he is still having diarrea. We are only feeding him chicken right now. Is it normal? He looks and acts great though since he has been raw fed.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would have him checked for parasites like coccidia or giardia just to make sure that is not the cause. No, though, diarrhea for two weeks is not normal. Are his poops just soft or liquid? You might try some lean hamburger, pumpkin (just the plain canned stuff) and some type of probiotic to get his tummy back to normal for a couple of days and then start him back on the chicken. It may also be that he just can not tolerate chicken. 

Which chicken parts are you feeding and how much? Other causes could be feeding too much or feeding too much muscle meat.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have to agree about getting him checked for parasites. My Stella had diarrhea on and off for 2 weeks. Thought it was because I switched food too fast. Turns out she had giardia. She is finally done with her medication and so far we are having nice solid poops.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

shaybear07 said:


> Hi everyone! We have started our 6 month old on the Raw diet. Its been about 2 weeks and he is still having diarrea. We are only feeding him chicken right now. Is it normal? He looks and acts great though since he has been raw fed.


If you are feeding the skin, it might be too much for his system right now.
If that is the case, an easy way to skin it, is to hold the chicken with one piece of paper towel, and hold the skin with a second piece and pull!
Two more things you can try is "Slippery Elm" and a human grade digestive enzyme (cut the dosage in half). The pure pumpkin was a great suggestion too! After he adjusts, start slowly with skin pieces to see how much his particular system can tolerate.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

1. He is only 6 months old and should be eating a balanced diet formulated for his needs and not just chicken.

2. If he just started getting diarrhea with the food switch then I would look at the chicken of course as the source of his diarrhea. Raw meat, especially chicken carries lots of nasty bacteria.

I would recommend joining K9 Kitchen to learn how to properly feed a home prepared diet. K9Kitchen : dog diets raw cooked allergies disease

Monica's website also has lots of good info: Individualized Nutrition For Your Dogs

Time for a vet visit. Good luck I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## shaybear07 (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so sorry I have not written back! 

We are trying turkey now and it solid up but them went back to liquid so I tried the pumpkin and it harden only to go soft again a few hours later. We are calling for a appt tomorrow morning to check for the parasites. We are stationed in Germany and the vet is very different ere than back home stateside. We have to call I cant just pop in...ugh! I have been pulling my hair out bc we only have the commissary to buy meat from and we dont have a huge selection. We have tried beef (no good), chicken (nope), and Turkey...thats really about all I have with choice. Every now and then we get duck and some fish. Should I try him on those? He acts great and looks great just diarrea. Sigh... OH and I do skin the meat so he has NO skin on it!


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Update us on the vet check when your done. Another reason could be the meat to bone ratio, I've noticed that with Macy when we first started with raw. You might need to add a little bit more bone. That worked for her. Good Luck!


----------

